# Furniture in door maneuvering clearance



## Tim Mailloux (Oct 10, 2018)

2016 CT State Building code (based on 2012 IBC)

ANSI A117.1 2009 section 404.2.3 Maneuvering Clearances required a 60” x 54” clear floor space for the forward approach at a 36” door (figure a Front approach, Pull side). I have a small conference room where the corner of the conference room table falls within this clear floor space, and another small conference room where one of the conference table chairs just falls into this clear floor space. Is movable furniture exempt from this requirement?


----------



## classicT (Oct 10, 2018)

Have them push it over a few inches, if it gets pushed back after you leave, it is their own liability.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2018)

furniture is typically not "fixed" in place.


----------



## classicT (Oct 10, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> furniture is typically not "fixed" in place.


Shelving displays less than 5'9" are seldom "fixed in place", however they would not be exempt from clear isle width, clear floor space, etc. due to not being "fixed"

Table needs moved, but don't make a big deal of it either.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2018)

It's a violation until it is moved.....and then it is a violation when it is moved again....


----------



## Yikes (Oct 19, 2018)

Accessibility is part of the building code, just like exiting is part of the building code.

If a room occupant takes a sofa and pushes it up against an exit door, that would be a violation of the exiting portion of the building code.  In this example, neither the architect nor the contractor is responsible for the violation.
Same with anyone who places furniture in a way that violates accessibility portion of the building code.


----------



## GabrielleSimpsonC (Aug 27, 2020)

I believe that no matter what kind of furniture is moving or not, you still have to free up space, because in the case when you need to quickly evacuate, this can decide the fate of the people who work for you. This is definitely a violation. Perhaps you should buy a smaller table or more compact chairs.


----------



## VanessaBerry (Aug 27, 2020)

GabrielleSimpsonC said:


> I believe that no matter what kind of furniture is moving or not, you still have to free up space, because in the case when you need to quickly evacuate, this can decide the fate of the people who work for you. This is definitely a violation. Perhaps you should buy a smaller table or more compact chairs.


Yes, I must really agree that this is a serious violation. In my opinion, you should not risk the lives of your people and just replace furniture or change the arrangement. Although it will most likely be easier to simply replace the furniture. However, I don't know where you can buy such furniture. Perhaps you can find everything you need on the service https://thekairoscollective.com/furniture/tables.html , although in my opinion the prices there are a little too big, but the product is unique and quite beautiful. I think you can definitely find the furniture you need there if you really think about replacing it. Although I may be mistaken and such furniture is not a violation if it can be simply moved quickly.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2020)

Yikes said:


> Accessibility is part of the building code, just like exiting is part of the building code.
> 
> If a room occupant takes a sofa and pushes it up against an exit door, that would be a violation of the exiting portion of the building code.  In this example, neither the architect nor the contractor is responsible for the violation.
> Same with anyone who places furniture in a way that violates accessibility portion of the building code.



Not responsible but doesn't prevent still being named/drawn into the claim.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 27, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Not responsible but doesn't prevent still being named/drawn into the claim.



ADAGuy, nothing prevents anyone from being drawn into any claim.  What are you suggesting that architects and contractors do as a best practice in a situation where furniture is put in place after they are off the project?

On the other hand, if the project is still in design phase and the architect is representing to the owner that they can put furniture where they shouldn't in order to achieve program goals, that is bad-faith design.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Aug 27, 2020)

I totally forgot about this thread, what really funny is that now I know one you was actually the BO for this project.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2020)

Yikes said:


> ADAGuy, nothing prevents anyone from being drawn into any claim.  What are you suggesting that architects and contractors do as a best practice in a situation where furniture is put in place after they are off the project?
> 
> On the other hand, if the project is still in design phase and the architect is representing to the owner that they can put furniture where they shouldn't in order to achieve program goals, that is bad-faith design.



Include a signed disclaimer by the client indicating his "acceptance of liability and indemnification for" his use (whether compliant or non) of the space at the completion of the project. You are responsible for the built space, not the use (other then for its intended purpose[debateable]) of the space created.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 27, 2020)

I have had plans submitted showing furniture in the spaces that would be a violation (accessibility and MOE).  I don't stamp them.  I have never had anyone argue, they just remove the furniture.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 27, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Include a signed disclaimer by the client indicating his "acceptance of liability and indemnification for" his use (whether compliant or non) of the space at the completion of the project. You are responsible for the built space, not the use (other then for its intended purpose[debateable]) of the space created.


Good suggestions, but most of my clients would never sign such a document.  About the best I can do is include a statement in my original contract that we design only to the [specified local code] and the physical design requirements published in the 2010 ADAS, as it applies to the fixed elements of the building showed in the approved plans, and specifically excluding any post C-of-O furnishings or operations.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Better than nothing.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Consider Ikea as a source. indicate N.I.C and show dotted any furniture not in your contract.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 12, 2020)

I always make the statement on my final inspection report "no furniture was present at the time of the inspection" in dining and assembly areas and sometimes take a picture. I never thought of doing it for everywhere else. Maybe I should.


----------

